# Welcome to The Competitive Edge!



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2007)

This new forum is for those who compete to discuss events, swap war-stories, share tips and tricks, and all around discuss the topic of competitive martial arts fighting.

Topics include forms, techniques, weapons, cage fighting, NHB/MMA style, and more.


----------

